# C8



## bella-headlight (Jan 30, 2016)

What would you guys say is the best budget single 18650 C8 & why (it will be used stock) say up to £20/$30 ?
I am looking at the Thorfire C8s, Convoy C8 & XinTD C8.
The Thorfire is the cheapest at £13 (discount deal on), the Convoy is £16 & the XinTD is a bit dearer although I can"t find it in stock anywhere.
From what I can gather there is not much to choose between the Thorfire & Convoy so I am leaning toward the Thorfire.
Any recommendations out of these 3 or any others in the same price bracket that I should be considering & if so why ?


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2016)

Convoy are a decent budget brand, thats what i would be looking at, try and buy from either mtn electronics or off simon on aliexpress as these are genuine ones. Ones found on gearbest and banggood are hit/miss for copy/genuine


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 30, 2016)

You'd probably get a larger group looking at your request if it were in the "reccomend a light" section.

Being in this one folks likely think you've just picked up a light you want to speak about.

Convoy vote here


----------



## Icarus (Jan 30, 2016)

The Convoy C8 is very good value for money! Great host for modding too. I would recommend to epoxy the LED and pot the driver. Then you will have a great flashlight. I have no experience with buying from Gearbest but the C8's I purchased from Banggood were all genuine. Of course if you buy straight from Simon you never have to worry about getting a fake one.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 30, 2016)

To answer your original post: Another Convoy vote here. 

Footnotes:
I don't know what your goal for this light purchase is. But, as others mentioned, getting authentic can be hit or miss. If you are looking for a quality budget light, some possible solutions to that is what I am going to propose:
Solarforce hosts on the Solarforce website. You can put any P60 drop in you desire. They have some hosts sub $20 if you shop their site hard. Quality is amazing for the price. 
Another route is Banggood, The C8s I have gotten from them seem to be authentic. However, in addition to the Convoy C8, search BLF A6, or Gear Best D80. You may like those? 

Anyways, just some ideas. 

Good luck.


----------



## bella-headlight (Jan 30, 2016)

No one likes the Thorfire then ?


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2016)

Some might be ok and probably are, but they do end in the word fire! and that in itself makes me nervous. I prefer to stick with known budget brands that often rival higher branded quality lights. Convoy imo does match higher priced lights in some models, hard to beat for the money and thats where my hard earned would go.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 31, 2016)

I like the ThorFire! I also like the Convoy!

The one I own is the *ThorFire C8*. Frankly, I think the *ThorFire C8s*, which dumps the blinky modes of the C8 in favor of an added moonlight mode, is the better of the two. As far as I know, the *Convoy C8* does not offer a moonlight mode.

The following comments pertain to the ThorFire C8. It is similar to the C8s, but some of the videos I watched indicate that there may be some differences. The biggest one I saw was the switch. A couple of the videos show the C8s using a forward clicky. My C8 uses a reverse clicky. Another biggie is the driver. According to two reviewers of the C8s, it does not use the same driver as the Convoy C8. Instead, its driver features a large inductor that is probably necessary in creating the moonlight mode of the C8s.

_Positives:_ The ThorFire C8 is a solid, very well-built flashlight. It uses square-cut threads on both ends of the body tube, and has a screw-in, removable pill that holds the driver and emitter. Anodizing and fit-and-finish are excellent.

_Negatives:_ The user interface uses "on-time memory" to implement mode memory. When a mode has been on for only a short period (2 seconds or less), a half-press of the tail switch will take you to the next mode. If a mode is active for longer, then the next off-on cycle or half-press will leave you in the mode you are already using.

This works great when you turn off the flashlight. When you come back later and turn it on, it remembers the last mode you were using, and wakes up in that mode. When the light is already on, however, and you just want to go to the next mode, on-time memory means that the first half-press does not change modes. It simply flashes the light off and on. The second, and subsequent, half-presses then cycle through the modes.

This is a bit inconvenient, but I understand that there are many flashlights that work this way. I do not own a Convoy C8, but I recall reading that its user interface works the same way.

CPF member JFong has the same C8 that I have. When we compared them, we found that his has a very low whine in medium mode. According to him, mine does not. (With my poor hearing, I did not hear any whining from either of them!) In his YouTube review, OldLumens observes some whining in medium mode of his C8s. The C8s reviewed by FlashLion did not have any whine.

OldLumens was also unhappy about the pill in his C8s. It has a hole in the center, directly beneath that part of the MCPCB where the LED is mounted. He says that detracts from the flashlight's ability to shed heat. In my own usage, however, I found that my C8 does not run very hot, especially compared to tube lights like the *Convoy S2+* or the *BLF Special Edition A6*.

_Subjective factors:_ The ThorFire models come only in cool-white. Convoy gives you a choice of tints. Convoy also lets you choose how many 7135 chips to include in the driver. I do not know what driver is used in the ThorFire models. The C8 may be a standard driver that uses 7135 chips. See this photo from the review by David Moore. My C8 also has four 7135 chips on the bottom of the driver board. Mine, however, are in different positions than David's. As noted above, two reviewers, FlashLion and emarkd, say that the C8s does not use a standard C8 driver.

Here are links to the excellent reviews by FlashLion and emarkd.

The following YouTube review of the ThorFire C8 is by David Moore. It's a good one. It includes photos of his tear-down. One nitpick: David says the lens is plastic, but I think it is glass. In their reviews, FlashLion, emarkd, and OldLumens all report finding a glass lens (without AR coating).



This next review, by OldLumens, is for the ThorFire C8s.



At the end of the day, your choice may come down to tint vs. moonlight mode. If you need neutral-white, buy the Convoy. If you want moonlight, get the ThorFire. 

One final note about user interface. With a forward-clicky switch, the C8s has a momentary-on capability. Changing modes, however, is then best performed when the flashlight is off. Each successive half-press shows you the next mode. When you see the mode you like, click all the way to turn on the flashlight. 

Alternatively, when the flashlight is on, you can change modes by quickly turning it off and back on. 

When a mode is active for more than 2 seconds, it will be stored in mode memory. That is the so-called "on-time" memory feature. As above, when the flashlight is on, and you have been using it for a while, this means that the first time you rapidly turn it off and back on, your light will stay in the same mode you were using. The second and subsequent times you rapidly turn it off and back on, it will advance to the next mode. 

Did I already say that mode selection on a flashlight with a forward-clicky switch is best performed with the flashlight off? 

You bet.


----------



## bella-headlight (Jan 31, 2016)

Well the Thorfire C8s were so cheap (£12.79 or $18 each delivered), & seem well liked over on BLF, that I ordered 2 yesterday that will be delivered today.
I will see how they perform but at that price it seemed stupid not to pull the trigger :twothumbs


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 31, 2016)

I hope you like yours as much as I like mine. 

After you have had some time to use them for a while, come on back, and give us a report.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 31, 2016)

Trust me, I hear ya. I have been a member of BLF longer than CPF. BLF led me to the C8 many years ago. Also I have or still have all of the above mentioned lights. I can say with confidence, for the money, it is hard to beat the BLF special editions. I have lights that cost 10x as much, and some of the BLFs still walk the dog. I can't begin to explain how much effort went into making those. KIL will probably tell you, I type this all the time, for the $ the BLF lights are some of the best values anywhere. 

Anyways, please don't misconstrue my comments, I like the C8 and the C8 is a fun light and a good value. I still probably own 3 or so, and it was the first light I modded it led me to BLF & CPF. So, it holds as special spot in my heart. lol Good part is, it is a good platform with lots of options.
Please don't think I was being negative on your choice. The most important part is, Have fun! Stick around and keep us posted.


----------



## bella-headlight (Jan 31, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Trust me, I hear ya. I have been a member of BLF longer than CPF. BLF led me to the C8 many years ago. Also I have or still have all of the above mentioned lights. I can say with confidence, for the money, it is hard to beat the BLF special editions. I have lights that cost 10x as much, and some of the BLFs still walk the dog. I can't begin to explain how much effort went into making those. KIL will probably tell you, I type this all the time, for the $ the BLF lights are some of the best values anywhere.
> 
> Anyways, please don't misconstrue my comments, I like the C8 and the C8 is a fun light and a good value. I still probably own 3 or so, and it was the first light I modded it led me to BLF & CPF. So, it holds as special spot in my heart. lol Good part is, it is a good platform with lots of options.
> Please don't think I was being negative on your choice. The most important part is, Have fun! Stick around and keep us posted.



Will do.
I have also pre-ordered the joint CPF italia/BLF Cometa which I am looking forward to receiving :twothumbs


----------



## yellow (Jan 31, 2016)

thorfire _C8_,
Convoy _C8_
XinTD _C8_
best budget single 18650 _C8_
:thinking:
come on, some of the posts seem to indicate "*C8*" stands for something (regarding lights?)
pls enlighten me


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 31, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> I like the ThorFire! I also like the Convoy!
> 
> The one I own is the *ThorFire C8*. Frankly, I think the *ThorFire C8s*, which dumps the blinky modes of the C8 in favor of an added moonlight mode, is the better of the two. As far as I know, the *Convoy C8* does not offer a moonlight mode.
> 
> ...




Great Post! 
Should help a lot of folks stumbling onto this thread.


----------



## bella-headlight (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I have had a play with the Thorfire C8s this evening & first impressions are good.
Build is far far better than any of my other Chinese lights.
4 modes with moonlight.
Quality body with good anodising, very clean smooth square threads (lubed) at both tube ends, good quality aluminium reflector, glass lens, nicely spaced modes, cree xm-l2 (not a lattice bright) & low voltage protection.
No noticeable rings or artefacts in the beam pattern.
Came in a cardboard box with foam sheets & bubble wrap & manual.
Comes with a spare pair of "O" rings.
It obliterated my other Chinese lights (some of which cost a good deal more) & compared this evening to a friends Convoy C8 the build is at least as good & brightness & throw comparable (he actually prefers my light).
Glad I bought them.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad you like 'em. 

I agree about the build on the *ThorFire C8* and *C8s*. It is very good. 

Did you get the forward-clicky? I have one of those in my *Brinyte B158*, and can't say I like the way you have to select modes with the flashlight off. I also do not like having the blinky modes on the main sequence, but that's where Brinyte put them on the B158. The ThorFire C8 let's you hide them, the same way you can hide them on a *Convoy C8*. The ThorFire C8s that you have eliminates the problem by getting rid of the blinky modes entirely.

If you want to learn more about the *BLF A6* and *BLF Kronos X6/X5*, check out this post. For more extensive information, see the full threads on them here and here. 

BTW, I signed up for the *CPFItalia Cometa* group buy myself. That thing looks to be a really great 52mm zoomie.


----------



## bella-headlight (Feb 1, 2016)

_No mine are reverse clicky.
M_y C8s has moonlight, low, med & high which are well spaced & a hidden blinky.
I can"t understand why some members in this thread thought that the Thorfire would be like other *****fire lights, for a a £13/$18 light they really ought to try one.
It is every bit as well made as the Convoy C8, which is a well respected light, if not better.
My friend with the Convoy C8 (also a CW like my Thorfire) preferred the tint & beam on mine so much that he has ordered one.
The only downside I can see really is that the Thorfire is only available in CW should you want a different tint & this i suppose is where the Convoy would out score it.
I didn"t buy them because I only had that amount of money to spend, as another poster alluded to, but because they were highly recommended to me & as I am not an out & out "flashaholic" I couldn"t see the point in spending more money for a light that would only have the same build quality & do the same job but just with a supposed better name.
The recommendations were right.
I am more into headlights (& cells & chargers) than flash lights & have Fenix & Olight lights so I don"t skimp on quality when I need to but I am blown away with these $18 lights.
And yes that Cometa looks to be a hell of light & a hell of a spec for $40.
I think the orders must be around 350 now (I am seriously tempted to order another with a different tint).


----------



## d123 (Feb 1, 2016)

I would agree, I got a Thorfire C8s from Amazon and it's worth a lot more than its current price, and most owners seem to think the same after seeing the decent reviews for it.

Well made, good finish and a nice beam. It lives by the back door now for the times the dog gets too interested in the back fence that's in shadow at night.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 2, 2016)

Big reason why I went for the Convoy was the warmer tints available. Love the 4C tint of my Convoy C8's!!!!!


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 2, 2016)

I am waiting for either a Thorfire or Convoy C8 XP-L HI.


----------



## bella-headlight (Feb 2, 2016)

The lack of tint options is the only downside with the Thorfire versus the Convoy IMO but if you want a 1A/CW then the Thorfire is every bit as good & over this side of the pond with the discount code a bit cheaper.
Although it has "fire" in the name I wouldn"t let that put you off a Thorfire :twothumbs


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 2, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> I am waiting for either a Thorfire or Convoy C8 XP-L HI.




Check out the *BLF Limited Edition Kronos X6/X5 Flashlight Set*. The coupon code for the aluminum set is now public at BLF. You get two great compact throwers for $50 USD, plus shipping and insurance. (There is a free shipping option, too!) Don't tarry. This one will probably sell out very soon. There were only 400 sets produced.

Both flashlights in the set use the Cree XP-L HI emitter. One tester reported measuring 50,000 candela from his BLF Kronos X6. Note the X6 is somewhat smaller than a C8, so that's pretty good throw. The X6 host is a clone of the EagleEye X6 host.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 4, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Check out the *BLF Limited Edition Kronos X6/X5 Flashlight Set*. The coupon code for the aluminum set is now public at BLF. You get two great compact throwers for $50 USD, plus shipping and insurance. (There is a free shipping option, too!) Don't tarry. This one will probably sell out very soon. There were only 400 sets produced.
> 
> Both flashlights in the set use the Cree XP-L HI emitter. One tester reported measuring 50,000 candela from his BLF Kronos X6. Note the X6 is somewhat smaller than a C8, so that's pretty good throw. The X6 host is a clone of the EagleEye X6 host.



Thank you for the info. I have the EagleEye X6 XP-L HI and i like it. I will look into it


----------



## rfl (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm extremely happy with the Convoy C8 hosts. 

The subject of on-time memory has been mentioned in this thread. Mountain Electronics has started offering the guppydrv firmware as an option for the Convoy C8. The guppydrv firmware has fast off-time memory which works very well. It also offers a wide selection of mode groups including groups from 1 to 5 modes -- with and without blinking modes -- with and without memory -- high to low and low to high -- etc.

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=80&product_id=427


----------



## scs (Feb 4, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> ...One tester reported measuring 50,000 candela from his BLF Kronos X6. Note the X6 is somewhat smaller than a C8, so that's pretty good throw.



Only because the X6 driver pushes it like crazy right, and only for a short time? Brute force.


----------



## KowShak (Feb 9, 2016)

bella-headlight said:


> No one likes the Thorfire then ?



I like the ThorFire C8s! ThorFire have a process of constant improvement, they listen to the reviews and improve their lights and the C8s is a good example of that. It has 4 modesHigh/Mid/Low/Moonlight which you move through in the usual way, but it also has a "hidden" strobe that you can get to from any mode with a quick double click, you don't have to cycle. 

The finish was very matte anodising which makes it grippy in the hand, the reflector was deep and flawless, the threads were square cut and well greased. They've put an XM-L2 in it too, that's something else that helps differentiate it from the other C8 clones, that is the C8 clones that actually get genuine Cree LEDs, there are plenty of LatticeBright fakes about these days.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 9, 2016)

When ThorFire makes a C8 with an XP-L HI V3. I'll definitely buy one.


----------



## KowShak (Mar 11, 2016)

While they haven't put an XP-L in it yet... Thorfire changed the design of the tailcap on the C8 now. The button on the original tailcap was recessed but they've now cut a section out so you can get your thumb in more easily. They've also knurled the tailcap too. If there is such a thing as a "C8 Purist" they may not light the change in design but it serves a purpose and distinguishes the product from their competitors.

I know I'm describing this badly but a (oversized) picture may help...


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 11, 2016)

I like the new design. It looks good


----------



## ErikS (Mar 27, 2016)

bella-headlight said:


> No one likes the Thorfire then ?



I have had a C8, a few months now. It lives in my truck, bright, lightweight and decent priced. The only down side is the lense/bezel end is too big to shove it in a pants pocket.


----------



## freefly (Mar 30, 2016)

My vote would go to the XinTD. I picked up a couple from Hank @ IO and they are excellent. I like the threaded pill option, which the reflector threads into as well. The 105/Qlite driver is adequate @ 3+ amps (with plenty of room to stack chips), and gives you several UI options, which can be changed with a little conductive paint if/when needed. The emitters are all mounted on Noctigon DTP MCPCBs, and you also get an AR-coated lens, GITD head O-ring, and GITD tail-cap switch cover. I opted for the XP-L (V6 2C) and XM-L2 (U4 1C) versions and they definitely have some output. My only mistake was to de-dome the XP-L, as the tint shift turned out a bit too green for my liking. However, it throws pretty good now!


----------



## BLUE LED (May 1, 2016)

The Convoy C8 XP-L HI is now available.


----------

